# Purchased 2005 26rs



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Well after first seeing the Outbacks 2 1/2 years ago we finally did it and got the 26RS. We'll pick it up next Saturday and we've got a trip planned to Death Valley the following weekend. While we were haggling over the 26RS we looked over one of the new Sydney Edition TTs. I think it was the 31BHS, wow was it nice. It had a big slideout, quad bunks in the back, and a queen bed up front. It't heavy though, 7200lbs empty, and would require a good size truck to keep it moving down the road. Can't wait to get the trailer home so we can load up the stuff from our tent trailer and start getting it ready for the first trip.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, and congrats on the new 26RS. We love ours. It will bring you lots of memories and fun.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome!!! action 

Congratulations on the new toy.

Death Valley, YIKES!!! That sure dosen't sound like a good location......

Good luck, happy camping.

let us know how the first trip goes.

Kevin


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ditto congrats on the 26 RS. We love ours.

I want Keystone to update their website so I can check these new floorplans (like the 31 BHS).

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback Mark!








And welcome to Outbackers.

We should be picking up our new trailer by the end of the month, and are itchin' to be gittin'! also.

Have fun, and Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on your new 26RS!
We love our 26RS.
May you have lots of fun and great memories.
Have a great first time out with it.
Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark,

Enjoy your 26RS! and welcome to Outbackers.

We really like ours.

Mark


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Mark,
Good luck with your 26RS.

We pick ours up next month and plan to use it once the snow and perma frost retreats.









Bruce


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats and enjoy!

Picture of my Sister's 26RS in action at Yosemite:


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome!

I hope KEYSTONE makes some of those new SYDNEY editions in smaller sizes in the furture. Not all of us need that kind of space!


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Congratulations!!

Mike


----------

